# Norco Bush Pilot info???



## 1793red (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey i'm a roadie and I know nothing about mountain bikes. That being said I got this Norco Bush Pilot, and I am wondering about the bike. The condition is alright, the components are shimano deore lx, but the back wheel has been replacd with a lesser quality one....I think....... So i'm just posting to see if anyone out there knows about the bike, ie.
What year?
How much is it worth?
Or anything else.
Any info will be greatly appreciated, thanks alot.
Here are the photos of the bike on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
-R-


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*This thread is useless..*

without pics!

Sorry, had to say it.

I have nothing constructive to add.:madman:

frog


----------



## 1793red (Mar 20, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> without pics!
> 
> Sorry, had to say it.
> 
> ...


Pics are coming.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just giving you a hard time, see this thread for info on bike values:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=463090

This particular bikes value to you? It's a bike, ride it.

It's value to sell, nothing. Original MSRP was in the $300-$400 range.

More info here for '93 and newer models

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Norco&Model=Bush+Pilot&Type=bike

frog


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

About a 94-94.

Entry level bike. $400 CND apex when new.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Year and value having been reasonably established, what else did you need to know about it? 

If you're planing on off loading it, it's not worth much over $100. If you had questions regarding refitting with newer parts, suspension forks, tires, disc brakes, whatever, ask away some guys/gals here will be glad to help. 

What folks don't cotton to, is people farming this area for info just to sell a bike, we value the community created by shared experience and passion. Not that you should know that, or feel like you asked a bad question, just getting you up to speed. 

If you'd like to get out on it, start riding in the dirt, discover how much fun riding an old bike can be, etc, and want help in that direction, we'd love to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1793red (Mar 20, 2011)

Selling it was in the back of my mind, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to mess up somthing good if I crashed while riding it. I plan on fixing it up and trying my hand at riding in the dirt.(Probably be eating more then riding in it) Thanks to all for the info.
-R-


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Strong roadies can make great mountain bikers. Be careful though......it's addictive. The next thing you know you'll be shopping for a new bike, and shoes, and helmet, and baggies and.............................


----------



## 1793red (Mar 20, 2011)

jeff said:


> Strong roadies can make great mountain bikers. Be careful though......it's addictive. The next thing you know you'll be shopping for a new bike, and shoes, and helmet, and baggies and.............................


I'm glad someone told me about this early, nobody told me this info when I started to ride road, 4 road bikes, and a garage full of parts later, I understand.


----------

